# 11. VulkanBike-Eifel-Marathon in Daun



## JDN (14. April 2011)

Die Anmeldung zum 11. VulkanBike-Eifel-Marathon in Daun am 10. Sept. 2011 ist geöffnet. Meldungen unter http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung


----------



## Lateralus (2. August 2011)

Wie technisch ist denn die Strecke? Interessiere mich für die kurze Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gozzitano (3. August 2011)

also, ich bin im letzten Jahr die 60 Km- Runde gefahren. Sehr technisch war auch die nicht. Schwierigster Streckenabschnitt war eine kurze, steile Abfahrt mit der Bezeichnung "Sprungschanze" oder so ähnlich. Als Flachlandtiroler war mir schon bei der Streckenbesichtigung klar, dass ich da lieber schiebe. Auf die paar Sekunden kam es nicht an.

Ich weiß aber gar nicht, ob dieser Teil überhaupt bei der ganz kurzen Strecke drin ist. Ansonsten kommt es wirklich mehr auf Kondition an. Es sind einige wirklich nette Streckenabschnitte vorhanden, auf denen reichlich geschoben wird. Da habe ich dann meine verlorenen Sekunden wieder aufgeholt.

Schönes Event, irgendwann nehme ich sicher noch einmal teil.


gozzitano


----------



## Rotten67 (3. August 2011)

Ich habe mich für die Ultrastrecke gemeldet. Bin mal gespannt wie es ist.
Meist sind aber Marathons nicht so technisch. 
Also, immer entspannt bleiben.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. August 2011)

zur kleinen Runde kann ich auch nicht viel sagen, aber sehr technisch ist da nichts,
aber die Strecke / Gegend soll schön sein, da bekomme ich bei Rennen  nur leider nie was von mit, obwohl ich schon 3 mal mitgefahren bin

Ich fahre am Sa. die Ultrastrecke, und am Sonntag den PWeg Marathon in Plettenberg, gibts noch jemand der das vor hat ?


----------



## Poison_Girl (19. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin vor zwei Jahren die Kurzstrecke mitgefahren und damals die sog. "Sprungschanze" gefahren (jedenfalls, wenn das dieses Teil mit dem Geröll und den vielen Steinen war  ), damals war ich technisch ganz gut drauf. Ob ich das dieses Jahr fahren würde.... aber man verliert dort maximal ein paar Minuten. Sonst kann ich mich aber auch nicht an besonders technische Stellen erinnern, deshalb werd ich mich jetzt auch mal anmelden gehen 

B.t.w.: ich suche dann auch noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für den Freitag (9.9.) aus der Ecke SHA, Heilbronn oder Stuttgart aus. Wär cool, wenn das irgendwie klappen würde.

lg

Katrin


----------



## Paulpansen (4. September 2011)

Nabdend,

da ja nächste Woche einiges an Regen runter kommen soll, wie matschig wird die Strecke bei Regen? Oder ist doch viel Schotter dabei?

Grüße,
Paul


----------



## AndiBonn86 (6. September 2011)

Kenn die Strecke selber zwar nicht, aber vllt hilft dir das Video ausm letzten Jahr ein bissel:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr4-wC24RoY"]2010 MTB VulkanBike Eifel Marathon Daun Short Track 38 km      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Paar Matschstellen sind dort schon zu sehen


----------



## gozzitano (6. September 2011)

bin ja im letzten Jahr die 60-Km-Runde gefahren und in der Tat waren einige Matschpassagen vorhanden, aber nichts im Vergleich zu dem, was am vorletzten Wochenende in Schierke zu erleben war.

Dürfte auch wesentlich davon abhängen, in welchem Umfang Waldarbeiten stattgefunden haben. 2010 waren natürlich insbesondere die Waldpassagen matschig und es kam dann noch der Dreck von den Bäumen dazu, das war dann doch unangenehm.


gozzitano


----------



## Hambacher 77 (7. September 2011)

Moin

+++würde mich auch mal Interessieren wie Matschig die Strecke wird.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich den Rocket Ron oder den Nobby Nic fahre.


----------



## Rotten67 (7. September 2011)

Das Wetter ist doch nicht schlecht. Es soll ab Freitag trocknen, also alles im Lot.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Ultra Strecke ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulpansen (8. September 2011)

na dann gehts morgen Nachmittag Richtung Daun


----------



## AndiBonn86 (8. September 2011)

aus bonn fürn short track reichen zum glück humane 7uhr aufstehen


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (8. September 2011)

so bin auch da! Auch die kurze Runde. Wetter wird schon werden!
Ich freu mich


----------



## QBE84 (8. September 2011)

Bin auch am Start, das Wetter soll ja gut werden. Trotz allem wird die Strecke sicherlich teilweise matschig da es laut Wetterbericht die ganze Woche über geregnet hat. Ich hab die Conti MK II drauf wird schon passen. Freu mich schon und euch auch viel Spaß.


----------



## JDN (10. September 2011)

Liebe MTBler, 
als Rennleiter der heutigen Veranstaltung muss ich ein paar Worte zu den verspäteten Siegerehrungen loswerden. Diese resultierten aus ein paar einfachen Fehlern, die ich als Rennfahrer nicht machen darf und die zu einer Verfälschung des Ergebnisses bzw. zu Verspätungen führen.
1. Wenn Transponderzeitnahme erfolgt darf man die Transpondermatte nur einmal !!!! überfahren. Heute war es bei vielen Fahrern so, dass die Matte 2-3 mal überfahren wurde. das erste Mal bei der Zielpassage, dann wurde z.T. umgedreht und die Matte ein zweites Mal überfahren. Öfter wurde dann kurz vor oder nach dem Matte nochmal umgedreht und schon war die 3. Detektion vollzogen. 
Nun mussten die überflüssigen Passagen  aus dem System gelöscht werden, eigentlich kein Problem, aber dann wurde das Ergebnis natürlich neu berechnet. Bei einem Fahrer kein Problem. Wenn dieses aber  ca. 20 mal passiert, dann dauert das....
2. Ca. 20 Fahrer kamen nach Beendigung des Rennens zur Rennleitung und sagten, dass sie nicht die komplette Strecke gefahren seien, weil sie falsch geleitet worden seien. 
Natürlich fair und korrekt, aber auch diese Fahrer kamen z.T. erst nach dem Duschen zur Rennleitung, als das eigentliche Klassement schon gemacht war. Also: alles wieder von vorn ...löschen....neu berechnen ausdrucken! Eigentlich kein Problem, wenn nicht im selben Moment der nächste Fahrer gekommen wäre, mit demselben Anliegen. Also, wieder alles von vorne und dann kam der nächste......etc.
3. Die Transponder waren an der Startnummer befestigt. Nun kannte ein Fahrer diese Technick nicht und hat seine Startnummer "windschnittig" zurechtgeschnitten und dabei die Transponder zerstört. Da ihn ein anderer Fahrer  darauf aufmerksam gemacht hatte, holte er sich bei der Nr.ausgabe eine neue Nummer, ohne dieses aber der Rennleitung zu melden. dadurch war er nicht im Zeitnahmesystem. Es musste mühsam recherchiert werden, wer dieser Fahrer denn sei, da es keine Unterlagen über diese Startnummer bei der Zeitnahme vorlag, da der betreffende Fahrer von der Nr.ausgabe den Auftrag hatte, dieses bei der Rennleitung zu melden.Diese Recherche dauerte aber auch seine Zeit. Was natürlich zur Zeitverzögerung beitrug.
Fazit: Bei Transponderzeitnahme nur 1mal das Ziel passieren und wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht die Gesamtdistanz gefahren bin, bitte nicht über die Matte fahren: das erspart allen viel Arbeit und vor allem Ärger.
Bei jeglicher Veränderung der Daten muss die Rennleitung informiert sein.
Durch diese einfachen Maßnahmen kann alles viel reibungsloser verlaufen.


----------



## Landyphil (10. September 2011)

Hallo JDN,

danke für die Infos, es war trotzdem ein geniales Rennen und ich war 33 Min. schneller als letztes Jahr......gemessen mit der guten alten Armbanduhr ;-). 

Gruß
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy320is (11. September 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben gestern bis 17:50 Uhr vergeblich auf die Siegerehrung der Teamwertung gewartet... Wie sieht es da mit der Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse aus?


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (11. September 2011)

Ich fand`s spitze! Und ein Top 10 Ergebnis in meiner Altersklasse wahr auch noch drin. Nächstes Jahr wieder!

Ergebnisse hier http://www.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse

Gruß


----------



## Tommy320is (11. September 2011)

Zum Thema Zeitnahme möchte ich noch anmerken, dass man die Sache "Idiotensicherer" machen sollte.
Im Zielbereich kann man ja 2 Leute abstellen die verhindern, dass Teilnehmer zurück über die Ziellinie fahren. Der Zielbereich muss ja auch nicht so breit sein.
Außerdem sind nicht ausschließlich Rennfahrer am Start. Es ist ja immer noch ein Hobbyrennen. Ich glaube nicht, dass alle die da am Start waren wissen was ein Transponder ist bzw wußten da sie einen dabei hatten.

Ich denke, dass es nichts bringt die Teilnehmer zu kritisieren. Der Veranstalter sollte aus diesen Fehlern lernen und es beim nächsten mal besser machen.
Ich war dieses Jahr das 5. oder 6. mal dabei und Probleme bei der Auswertung der Ergebnisse gabs auch schon in den Vorjahren.
Langsam nervt es einfach nur, auch wenns ansonsten eine schöne Veranstaltung mit einer tollen Strecke ist.

Gruß


----------



## apoptygma (11. September 2011)

Ich muss da auch etwas zu los werden. Bin zum ersten Mal in Daun gefahren.

Erstmal meine Pro´s

Tolle Strecke, gerade auf Kurzstrecken ist es selten, das man fast alles geboten bekommt, was das Bikerherz begehrt. Tolle Zuschauer an der Strecke. Tolle Sache mit den Duschen, auch wenn ich die Frauendusche übersehen habe (besser gesagt die irgendwie nicht ausgeschildert war, oder ich zu blind), und bei den Männnern geduscht habe 
Tolle Pokale. Streckenposten und Verpflegungshelfer sehr nett. Moderation Zeitnahme klasse.

Aber.....

Die Siegerehrungen gingen mal gar nicht. Zum einen finde ich es immer noch ein Unding, das pauschal mal alle Frauen zusammen gewertet werden, und bei den Männern jede Klassifizierung der Altersklassen vorgenommen wird, zum anderen habe ich selten eine lieblosere Siegerehrung gesehen. Keine Nennung des Vereins (wenn für einen Verein gestartet wurde), es wurde abgefrühstrückt quasi.

Ich suchte zudem vergeblich vor dem Start Getränke in der Expo oder nen Happen zu Essen.....keiner konnte mir sagen, ob da überhaupt Gastro aufgebaut wird oder wo ich bitte mal nen Glas Wasser herbekommen könnte, da es doch sehr warm war. Ein lapidares "schauen sie in der Bäckerei drüben" freut zwar den Einzelhandel da, aber nicht alle.

Verpflegung mit kohlesäurehaltigen Getränken ist auch nicht mein Ding aber gut, das Wasser ging eh aufgrund der Hitze in die Klamotten..

Für mein erstes Rennen dort, welches ich trotz der vorgenannten Punkte aber sicherlich nochmal besuchen werde, bin ich mit meinem 15. Gesamtplatz beid en Frauen allerdings höchst zufrieden.


----------



## JDN (12. September 2011)

Hallo Tommy320is,
es sollte auch keine Kritik an einigen Teilnehmern sein, sondern der 1. Schritt hinsichtlich einer Aufklärung. Wenn ich bestimmte Abläufe nicht kenne, kann ich mich natürlich nicht optimal daran orientieren. Deshalb sollte mein Beitrag nicht als Vorwurf verstanden werden, sondern als notwendiger Hinweis zur Optimierung der Veranstaltungen.
Beste Grüße 
JDN


----------



## Schlammcatcher (15. September 2011)

Die Fotos vom Rennen sind ja wohl allererste Sahne!
Rieeeeeesenkompliment an den Veranstalter und die ausführenden Fotografen für die tollen Bilder zu einem absolut fairen Preis (Foto-Flat)!


----------



## Oldpedal (16. September 2011)

Hallo erstmal

Wollte mal was zum Dauner Marathon 2011 schreiben.

Ich bin das erste mal dieses Jahr dort mit nem Kumpel gefahren und war eigentlich zufrieden in sachen Orga und Ablauf des Rennens.Tolles Wetter und schöne Strecke,wenn auch ohne technische Schwierigkeiten.Hab jedenfalls auf der 60km Strecke nix kribbeliges erlebt.Die Durchfahrt zur Koulshore war äh,na ja,hab eigentlich was schweres erwartet.
Schade auch,das an den Verpflegunsstellen nur Apfelschorle und Wasser,Banane und nen Riegel (von dem ich an der letzten Stelle probiert habe und die letzten 10km  Magenkrämpfe hatte).

Also für 42 Euro Startgeld geht auch mehr.
Da müsst ihr mal nach Belgien kommen,für die Hälfte vom Preis ist der Tisch reichlich gedeckt.

Na ja,hab mich nach dem Rennen mit meinem Kumpel der die 85km gefahren ist auf ner Terrasse breit gemacht und vor der Heimfahrt ein paar Bierchen getrunken.

Ach ja ,für die 60km hab ich 3.31st gebraucht.


----------



## Landyphil (19. September 2011)

Oldpedal schrieb:


> .....und nen Riegel von dem ich an der letzten Stelle probiert habe und die letzten 10km Magenkrämpfe hatte.


 
Das ist mir im ersten Jahr (2010) auch passiert, diesmal habe ich die Riegel nicht angefasst. Bananen und Wasser sind das einzige was ich an den Verpflegungsstationen aufgenommen habe, Riegel etc. hatte ich selbst dabei.

Anscheinend vertragen Belgier diese Riegel nicht .

Groetjes


----------



## Nofaith (22. Juni 2012)

Angeblich ist der 12.Vulkanbike abgesagt worden. Hat einer weitere Infos.

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...kanbike-Eifelmarathon-abgesagt;art751,3197485


----------



## Tommy320is (22. Juni 2012)

Schade,

ich bin schon angemeldet für die Ultra Strecke.....   :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim_Panse (23. Juni 2012)

Jep, die Absage ist wohl offiziell!

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...esagt-Radsportler-kommen-nicht;art751,3198225

Schade...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. Juni 2012)

Jim_Panse schrieb:


> Jep, die Absage ist wohl offiziell!
> 
> http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...esagt-Radsportler-kommen-nicht;art751,3198225
> 
> Schade...



Ja, echt schade!
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass zumindest schon gezahlte Anmeldegebühren zurück kommen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2012)

Absage ist offizielle, steht jetz auch bei denen so auf der Homepage: http://www.vulkanbike.de/

Schade ! Kohle werden die schon rausrücken müssen ! Keine Ware = Kein Kohle ! Sons schick ich Moskau Inkasso


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juni 2012)

Ja, wirklich schade.


----------

